# The Shortest Flight in the World



## Mike (Sep 18, 2020)

The shortest scheduled flight in the World flies
between the isles of Westray and Papa Westray
in the Orkney Islands of Scotland, it last 1 minute
and 20 secends.

Mike.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 18, 2020)

Fascinating... wonder what they charge for this puddle-jump?


----------



## win231 (Sep 18, 2020)

Not even enough time to pass out peanuts.
Or for the pilot to play with the stewardess.
How frustrating........


----------



## Mike (Sep 18, 2020)

In 2013 it cost £21 return, I can't find any
price for today, you have to go through
the reservation process, but it will be about
£25, I would think as it is a well used service,

I don't think that you would earn any Air-Miles.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

Mike said:


> The shortest scheduled flight in the World flies
> between the isles of Westray and Papa Westray
> in the Orkney Islands of Scotland, it last 1 minute
> and 20 secends.
> ...


I've always promised myself I'll take that flight... time may be running out now


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 18, 2020)

The price varies but there are single, return, excursion, senior etc.. tickets.  The one I fancy is the sightseeing ticket where you stay on the plane while it flies a round trip visiting several islands.  That's about £40 ($50).
Westray has a population of around 600 and Papa Westray has about 90. The most northerly inhabited island used to be Muckle Flugga, but now it's Unst with a population of about 600.  It does however have the nicest bus shelter in Britain....  It boasts comfortable chairs and a visitors' book.  The shelter is redecorated with a different theme each year.

 

The inhabitants of the western and northern islands rely on aircraft for many things from medical emergencies to music teachers and midwives visiting different islands.


----------



## oldman (Sep 20, 2020)

Fascinating, to say the least. I think I would enjoy doing some island hopping onboard that plane. I see that it’s run by Loganair. It would be a fun weekend think to do.


----------



## oldman (Sep 21, 2020)

I was thinking about this thread “The Shortest Flight” and last night it dawned on me of another short flight. We were in Chicago and was scheduled to fly to LA. We no sooner took off from O’Hare when the master control alarm sounded. The F/O and I did a quick check of our systems and everything was good. I made the decision to immediately return to O’Hare.

Upon inspection by the mechanics, it was found that we had a faulty smoke detector in the aft lavatory and the sensor to alert us was also defective. I was very embarrassed by this. We probably spent $20,000.00 in fuel that could have been saved. We were in the air for only 18 minutes. Thankfully, we leveled off at 3000 feet and stayed out over the lake while we checked the problem.


----------

